# sport seat solutions...



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi all. I recently took a trip up state this weekend which was about 5 hours each way. I noticed that my lower back was starting to hurt early on into the trip. Granted, anyones back will get stiff on a long trip but this was slightly more than discomfort. IN addition to this long trip, I have noticed that the seats tend to be unconfortable anyway. The reason I think they are uncomfortable is that the bottom seat cushion doesn't adjust that well. Specifially, it won't go down to an almost flat position where it's not slanted backward. I find this puts alot of pressure on the lower back. I am 5' 7" and 150. In addition to that, the side bolsters tend to be alittle too far apart so I slide between them. It was suggested by a few that I should find someone who has regular seats and trade them. I am alittle uncomfortable doing such a thing. Does anyone have any other solutions to alter the bottom cushion so that it can be more in a flat position? Any creative ideas are welcome!! Cheers, Cliff :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

1) Where do you live?

2) What color interior?

If you're in L.A. and has black interior, I am willing to do an even trade and do the labor for you.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Ahhh, Hack, I live on Long Island. That's a fantastic offer. Too bad. 

p.s. it is black leather with lumbar.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

Cliff330i said:


> *Hi all. I recently took a trip up state this weekend which was about 5 hours each way. I noticed that my lower back was starting to hurt early on into the trip. Granted, anyones back will get stiff on a long trip but this was slightly more than discomfort. IN addition to this long trip, I have noticed that the seats tend to be unconfortable anyway. The reason I think they are uncomfortable is that the bottom seat cushion doesn't adjust that well. Specifially, it won't go down to an almost flat position where it's not slanted backward. I find this puts alot of pressure on the lower back. I am 5' 7" and 150. In addition to that, the side bolsters tend to be alittle too far apart so I slide between them. It was suggested by a few that I should find someone who has regular seats and trade them. I am alittle uncomfortable doing such a thing. Does anyone have any other solutions to alter the bottom cushion so that it can be more in a flat position? Any creative ideas are welcome!! Cheers, Cliff :thumbup: *


Have you driven an e46 with non-sport seats? I am about your size (5' 5"; 145) and I really slide around in a non-sport seat. They almost have no side bolser. Do you have the length adjuster all the way in? I find that this helps my comfort and keeps some of the pressure off my lower back as I can sit more naturally.


----------



## cwpa (May 30, 2002)

*Same problems*

I bought TempurPedic lumbar cushions from Brookstones, $60 each and they did the trick. Just did a 400 mile each way trip to NY and was fine with the lumbar cushions.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

ERK, I have sat in the non sport seats and find them alittle more comfortable. Yes, the cushion extender is useless to me and stays all the way in. Like you said, it does help me to keep it it. 

cwpa, i don't think that the seats lack lumbar support because i do have the lumbar adjustment but it just seems that i am always leaning back in my seat. It's hard to sit upright in these seats. As I move the seat back forward, the front of the bottom cushion where the extender is needs to move more and it doesn't. Thanks, Cliff


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: sport seat solutions...*



ERK said:


> *
> 
> Have you driven an e46 with non-sport seats? I am about your size (5' 6"; 145) and I really slide around in a non-sport seat. They almost have no side bolser. Do you have the length adjuster all the way in? I find that this helps my comfort and keeps some of the pressure off my lower back as I can sit more naturally. *


I keep my length adjuster in all the way too. I'm just under 6'. Never understood the dentist chair look.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*I've got the same problem with our truck's seats*

and I'm probably going to try out one of these to alleviate the discomfort. The BMW seats are the most comfortable I've been in.

http://www.obusforme.com/products/driverseat.htm


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: I've got the same problem with our truck's seats*



JPinTO said:


> *and I'm probably going to try out one of these to alleviate the discomfort. The BMW seats are the most comfortable I've been in.
> 
> *


You should try the 16 way comfort in the 5 or 7.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff, I didn't know you were from Long Island . . . me too ! ! !

As far as what is the best thing to do, I am sure you could find someone to switch seats with. Why don't you find out what Michael330 did with his non-sport seats.

I have no idea what color his interior is or if he even has the non-sport seats still . . .


Keep in mind that until mid 2002 production, the non sport seats were only 6 way adjustable (no tilt feature) compared to the current now 8 way power seat . . .


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Sport seats*

I had a 99 323i with regular seats and took a trip to Fla. fromN.J. by the time we got there my back was realy tired. I took the same trip in my 01 330ci with sport seats and I wasnot nearly as tired as in the 99.One thing I did find out is you have to take the time to set up the sport seats correctly.In the begining I felt like most of you guys and I was dis-satisfied with them.now if I ordered a new car I would make sure it had sport seats. On long trips I always use the seat extender.I'm 5-10 168 lbs.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Sport seats*



vern said:


> *I had a 99 323i with regular seats and took a trip to Fla. fromN.J. by the time we got there my back was realy tired. I took the same trip in my 01 330ci with sport seats and I wasnot nearly as tired as in the 99.One thing I did find out is you have to take the time to set up the sport seats correctly.In the begining I felt like most of you guys and I was dis-satisfied with them.now if I ordered a new car I would make sure it had sport seats. On long trips I always use the seat extender.I'm 5-10 168 lbs. *


I was really pissed the last time I took a long trip... After hours of driving, I was offered a massage, and I was so relaxed, it didn't do anything!


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually I find the Non-sport seats EXTREMELY comfortable. I have driven to Vegas (300 miles) and the things are awesome.

I don't slide around either, I had a pair of custom sheepskins Vests made for $140 (vs $270) for the BMW ones.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

guys, thanks for some ideas. By the way Alan F., I am from Manhasset. Maybe we live close. I will consider contacting Michael330. Thanks again all! If anyone gets any other bright ideas, please let me know!! -Cliff


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

You also might want to look into getting a 4-point harness from Schroth. It will help keep you from sliding down in the seat and putting pressure on you lower back. They've got a model that acts like a standard seat belt and lets you move around. You can also get a model that clips in and out from HMS.

Of course, none of this helps if you need to have people sitting in the back seat on these trips.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

I lose track of what's happening on the board (school!!!) for a day and I am already mentioned twice in one post! OK, back to the topic. I love my new sport seats. Two things: side bolsters and thigh support. I think this makes the world of difference and it just fits me so much better. I have yet to try them on some long distance trip. Having said that I can understand where you are coming from. Non sports are actually very comfortable (except for being too short for my legs) on long trips. No back pains and I do have my share of lower back problems. They seem to preserve more of an upright, "pushed out" (I don't know how to explain it better) position. In sport seats you seem to fall in more and because of the side bolsters around your back and thighs there is less room. They "seem" smaller. Head rests in sport seats are softer. The lumbar support travel (up, down, front) seems to be for some reason longer in non sport. I don't know if this is really the case of just my illusion because of this "falling into" effect of sports. I don't think so though. Overall non sports are very comfortable seats but do not provide enough lateral support for my driving (read: my fat a** was constantly sliding left and right). Mine are black leather and are still for sale. Installation of new seats is pretty much a plug and play operation.

You can actually sell yours and make some money on this operation (unlike me )


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff330i said:


> *guys, thanks for some ideas. By the way Alan F., I am from Manhasset. Maybe we live close. I will consider contacting Michael330. Thanks again all! If anyone gets any other bright ideas, please let me know!! -Cliff *


Cliff, I'm from Melville . . . Did you get your car at Rallye ?

I bought it there and they have a great service advisor named Ray.

Maybe you should work out a deal with Michael for his seats !!


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Alan F, I did get my car from Rallye. I also know Ray Z. He is an awsome service advisor and always takes care of me. Although, I am not very pleased with the work they do over there. In addition, I had my sunglasses stolen from my car as well as all the change I keep in that holder below the arm rest. I know I should take my valuables out but do they really need to steel my quarters? take care, Cliff


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

*once last thing..*

Guys, sorry to bring this back up but do any of you have experience with having an upholsterer put more cushion in a car seat? I looked under my sport seats and found alot of space to put more cushion in ass area to boost me up. How expensive? Should I just take the seat out and do it myself? I would feel nervous doing such a thing. Any words are appreciated. THANKS! -Cliff


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: once last thing..*



Cliff330i said:


> *Guys, sorry to bring this back up but do any of you have experience with having an upholsterer put more cushion in a car seat? I looked under my sport seats and found alot of space to put more cushion in ass area to boost me up. How expensive? Should I just take the seat out and do it myself? I would feel nervous doing such a thing. Any words are appreciated. THANKS! -Cliff *


I would check with a dealer that is experienced in switching fabric seats to leather and find out who they use to do the work.

My friend just bought a Maxima and he had his seat changed from the dealer (Legend Nissan). Maybe you cold igve them a call and find out who they use.

Also you could check with the BMWCCA and find out who they recommend.

Another possiblity is to just check the phone book under upholsterer and call around until you find one that either does automobiles or could recommend someone who does them.


----------

